# Lean to the Drivers Side on the 64



## pbearly (Apr 18, 2013)

I have a 64 GTO and I have replaced all four coil springs as well as the A Arms and control arms in the front. It has been aligned and everything drives great. For some reason I have about a 1 inch lean to the drivers side and I'm at a loss as to the cause of it. Can anyone enlighten me as to what might be causing it.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

It's the famous GM A-body lean that is very common in these cars. If it's bothersome to you, there are several solutions. One of the simplest is to install a set of AirLift bags inside the rear coil springs. Resist the temptation to use air shocks to lift the car. The shock mounts on the axle aren't intended to hold that much weight.

Bear


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Very common thing. I'd like to think it was on purpose to help the car launch level, but I know it's not. I used some screw in coil expanders on the left front spring. They twist into the spring with a half inch breaker bar. If you use them raise the car off the ground to ease the install and be sure they will not come in contact with the shock inside.


----------



## pbearly (Apr 18, 2013)

I got some to install I just have to take a minute to do it. I'm glad that it's nothing to worry about. It's does make sense, there is a lot more weight on the drivers side than the passengers.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

pbearly said:


> I have a 64 GTO and I have replaced all four coil springs as well as the A Arms and control arms in the front. It has been aligned and everything drives great. For some reason I have about a 1 inch lean to the drivers side and I'm at a loss as to the cause of it. Can anyone enlighten me as to what might be causing it.


is the lean the whole drivers side of the car, or do you just notice it in the rear?


----------



## pbearly (Apr 18, 2013)

It's the entire drivers side of the car.


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Mismatched springs / springs not seated properly / frame sag / twisted / rotted frame etc . Jack the front up @ the center of the frame & see if back is level then do the same to the rear . This will tell you if front or back is twisted . If back is twisted , flip flop the rear springs / front twisted do the same . PITA but will tell you where or what is twisted .


----------



## pbearly (Apr 18, 2013)

Well I believe I may have found the reason that it leans to the drivers side. I weighed the four corners and in the front the drivers side is 400 lb heavier than the passengers side. I'm sure that this is the cause then on top of that put a 200lb driver in the seat and it will be worse. Has anyone else found this and have they done anything to correct it?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

pbearly said:


> Well I believe I may have found the reason that it leans to the drivers side. I weighed the four corners and in the front the drivers side is 400 lb heavier than the passengers side. I'm sure that this is the cause then on top of that put a 200lb driver in the seat and it will be worse. Has anyone else found this and have they done anything to correct it?


400 lbs?!? That is a *lot*. Any idea why? Ideally you want equal weight at all four corners. Now....we all know that won't happen but I would _definitely_ try to get the side to side weight equal.

Oh...and if the car isn't sitting level that will have an effect on the weight bias also.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

I had the same issue with mine. Mine was about 3/4 inch lower on the drivers side than the passengers side. I installed a spring spacer under the left rear spring and got it within 1/8 inch. Not perfect but considerably better. This fix has had no negative affect on how the car handles.

I have not weighed it at all 4 corners to determine if this was caused by weight distribution, but there is a bit of extra hardware on the drivers side of most of these cars. The battery, steering box, brake MC, alternator and power steering pump are all on the drivers side. Mine does not have AC, so no weight on right side of the front of the motor. I don't think all this should come to an extra 400lb, but it would contribute some weight.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

A non ac car, would have alt., battery, power steering pump and gear box, steering column and most of dash weight, brake booster and MC all biased to the drivers side. not quite 400lbs but it all adds up.

lol must have been typing it at the same time Jared.


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

Too much spring on the right rear will toss extra wt on the left front. Any degree of rake to the stance will compound the effect.


----------



## Cory (Mar 2, 2014)

I dealt with the same issue over this winter on my 67. After all springs and bushing replaced, LF sat 3/4" lower that RF. I had my wife (140lbs) sit on passenger seat and the car was level. 

I decided I liked the look of the higher fender, and would raise the left to match the right, rather than vice a versa. I opted to buy one bushing/spacer for Left lower control arm, rather something that goes in-between the coils. Ya, it's more work to put in, but its rubber and that means less chance of noise.

Now my car sits level now with no issues.


----------

